# Types of tongue irritation...



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

We all know about tongue bite, but I am experiencing long lasting discomfort.

I work in a B&M so naturally, for 9 hours, I smoke, not constantly, but damn near. I must have smoked about 8-9 bowls today...is that the cause?


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

I've heard of people drying out their tongues from too much smoking or burning them as well. Is it mild discomfort or something sharper?


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Probably burning. Mine gets a little sore from too much smoking too sometimes.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

That Is a lot bro.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Cpuless said:


> I've heard of people drying out their tongues from too much smoking or burning them as well. Is it mild discomfort or something sharper?


It's pretty mild, just uncomfortable, not a searing pain or anything, just a dull, dry, swollen feeling.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

You might be needing a break to let your tongue rest a bit. No point smoking if you're harming yourself. Maybe switch to chewing gum for a week.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

If I'm understanding you right, this is exactly what I went through last week. The main problem seemed to be dryness, not normal tongue burn. It hurt me more when I woke up after sawing logs all night than when I smoked. Had to give up Virginias for a while, but oriental mixtures didn't seem to bother it at all. It seems to have disappeared now, though.


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

Sounds like you might have dried out the surface of your tongue. Perhaps taking a few days off from smoking to see if that helps might be in order.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Mitch said:


> That Is a lot bro.


It's better than 8-9 cigars though, and MUCH MUCH cheaper.



MarkC said:


> If I'm understanding you right, this is exactly what I went through last week. The main problem seemed to be dryness, not normal tongue burn. It hurt me more when I woke up after sawing logs all night than when I smoked. Had to give up Virginias for a while, but oriental mixtures didn't seem to bother it at all. It seems to have disappeared now, though.


It seems exactly like you say. I smoked Burley almost all day...I'm trying them all out to see which blends I would be inclined to buy more of.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I doesn't take but a very small amount of irritation to make one's tongue feel like a thermal sock.  It is kind of like getting the smallest bug in your eye that begins to feel like a boulder. Give it a rest and you will be a 100% in no time.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

tpharkman said:


> I doesn't take but a very small amount of irritation to make one's tongue feel like a thermal sock. It is kind of like getting the smallest bug in your eye that begins to feel like a boulder. Give it a rest and you will be a 100% in no time.


He's right. I have had it happen from time to time myself.

I have come to classify oral ailments due to pipe smoking in the following categories:

1: Temperature Burn. Usually caused by a too wet mixture or flake giving off more steam than smoke, or by all around user error from smoking too hot/fast. If you get the bowl too hot, the smoke coming down the stem will just singe your tounge, hard pallet, and anything else in its way, clean off.

2. Chemical Burn. If there is too wide a difference(or similarity) in the pH of your mouth and the smoke, you get a bite that is much like stinging. It could be caused by additives and adjuncts from the processing of the leaf, or it could be brought about when switching from VA to burley, to orientals, to heavy english, etc. The only way to cure it is to SLOW WAY DOWN and smoke the offending blends sparingly so as to work up a tolerance and begin to change the pH in your mouth. Ever notice how well a good unadulterated VA or VaPer goes with bright acidic coffee? That Va has a tendency to be basic in chemical nature and is counter balanced by the hot cup of aciding joe.

3. Particulate Irritation. Heavy, dense, strong and "rough" leaf puts out a great deal more particulate in the smoke, which I think with continued consumption, can give you what amounts to an indian burn, or road rash on the tongue. I have gotten this in the back of my throat, and on the roof of my mouth as well. The worst cases for me have come from low grade bulk oriental blends and ropes heavy in Malawi VAs.

The above is MY observation, not rooted in any real scientific research on my behalf, and based entirely on MY experience. Your results my vary.:laugh:


----------

